# Birth of Landscaping for Bonanza Goldrush Garden Railway



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

The initial landscaping for my Bonanza Goldrush Garden Railway is almost completed, so I wanted to share a picture recently taken.










I am having problems with Flickr and unable to find where to post photos at Plaxo, which I used before here.

Here is the URL for a better pictures with slideshow at Google.

https://picasaweb.google.com/103...260114


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Somehow, the URL for slideshow at Google changed and then again could not work. 

Try this one is above does not work for you:

https://picasaweb.google.com/103775...7636617266


----------

